# kayaking st simons



## QuackHead90 (May 24, 2015)

My cousin and I are wanting to go fishing in the yaks for trout reds sharks flounder and sheepshead or any other edible fish when we are at St simons. We will be down from July 24-29. Where would be a good place to launch from, start at, baits, what areas to look for to fish etc. This will be our first time fishing that area and not looking for your honey holes just a few tips. Any help is GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 26, 2015)

The Red Barn/Village Creek area would be a great spot for a kayak ...  I have not been in for a long time ...  things may have changed ...

Very good fishing all around that area ....


----------



## Brad30110 (May 26, 2015)

Bennies Red Barn is a great place for a steak and village creek still has great fishing.


----------



## QuackHead90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## ForsythGlock (Jul 5, 2015)

I am going down to St Simons in a few days, and I plan to launch my kayak at Village Creek.  This may be a dumb question, but I don't fish much, and when I do it is usually off the beach.  Are there flounder and trout close to Village Creek, or do I need to paddle closer to the coast.  Also, at low tide, are main channels still navigable in a kayak, or will I be dragging my boat?  

Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## trippcasey (Jul 5, 2015)

ForsythGlock said:


> I am going down to St Simons in a few days, and I plan to launch my kayak at Village Creek.  This may be a dumb question, but I don't fish much, and when I do it is usually off the beach.  Are there flounder and trout close to Village Creek, or do I need to paddle closer to the coast.  Also, at low tide, are main channels still navigable in a kayak, or will I be dragging my boat?
> 
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!



You can catch either in Village Creek. Low tide is a mud drag. Fish outgoing tide when there is still high enough water to put in and follow the tide out, then follow it back in. Mud minnows are great flounder bait, and good trout bait too. Mud minnow on a jig head is a great flounder rig. Just bump it along the bottom near a slight drop off or oyster rake or any structure and you should have a good chance of nailing a flat fish.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Jul 5, 2015)

trippcasey said:


> You can catch either in Village Creek. Low tide is a mud drag. Fish outgoing tide when there is still high enough water to put in and follow the tide out, then follow it back in. Mud minnows are great flounder bait, and good trout bait too. Mud minnow on a jig head is a great flounder rig. Just bump it along the bottom near a slight drop off or oyster rake or any structure and you should have a good chance of nailing a flat fish.



Thank you sir!


----------



## baronsmith98 (Jul 6, 2015)

Just caught this flounder in village creek out of my kayak last week. Incoming tide using mud minnows. They are in there.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice fish!


----------



## Bream Pole (Jul 6, 2015)

*village creek*

Village Creek itself will have plenty of water at low tide.  Its the little creek where the landing is that becomes a mud flat at low tide and  in many of the other side creeks you might enter to fish you could be cut off from Village at low tide and have to wait a while to get out of them.  I haven't fished Village in years and then in a small fishing boat with outboard not a kayak. 

Also from what I read be sure and lock your vehicle and if in a pick up, don't leave things in the bed for a thief.  At times there is vandalism at the landing which is true of other public ramps in the St. Simons/Brunswick area.

Beautiful area and good fishing.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Jul 6, 2015)

Great info Paddler, thanks!  I am a newbie at this, so I can use all the help I can get.  Sounds like I could fish the main channel of Village Creek out from high tide, and follow it back in to the Landing.


----------

